
Plex VR - dimm
https://www.plex.tv/features/vr/
======
bhouston
Has Plex added Google Home/Assistant support yet? Here is a thread with
hundreds of posts asking about it which the developers are ignoring in favor
of adding News feeds, VR and tons of other things that do not have demand:

[http://forums.plex.tv/discussion/244317/google-home-
integrat...](http://forums.plex.tv/discussion/244317/google-home-integration-
status/)

Strange company that Plex. I've cancelled my PlexPass because of this.

------
tjwds
Wow, this looks great! Does anyone have experience with it first hand? This
might be what pushes me over the edge to finally pick up the Daydream View.

